# Missing translation document.list.driver



## seyyedh44 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi everyone. So my Uber account was rejected and I called them for finding reason behind it. They said there is two accounts under your name(there is not to best of my knowledge). They said give us a few days and we will sort it out. Today I went to my Uber Driver app and opened "document" section where you see the status of all the required documents. To my Surprise I can't longer access this section of the app and I get a message saying "missing translation document.list.driver". Has anyone encountered this? If yes what did you do and is this the end of my Uber career?
Thanks Uber Bros


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

What is your native tongue?

.


----------

